# Very Scary Photo



## 7point62 (Jun 14, 2009)

For those who've never seen this pic, it's a C7A Caribou coming into an SF camp near Duc Pho, '67, getting in the way of an outgoing 155 round from the camp battery. All 3 aircrew killed (RIP), and a sad--and chilling--example of lack of coordination/communication.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn!  WTF can you say about that but..... DAMN. Its tough in war but ATD is so damn important.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jun 14, 2009)

What a photo... I don't think that's what the photographer expected to capture.

RIP...


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 14, 2009)

I was setting next to the shell of the chopper on Mutter's Ridge watching Lima 3/3 retake a position that was over runned the night before and thought about that.

Flying through the air we have 60 mm, 81 mm, 4 deuce, 155, 8 inch, Huey's, Chinooks, fixed wing and sometimes Naval gun fire, not to mention what Charlie was sending air bound.  Pretty amazing that more of this did not happen. 

Rest In Peace to the crew.


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 14, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> I was setting next to the shell of the chopper on Mutter's Ridge watching Lima 3/3 retake a position that was over runned the night before and thought about that.
> 
> Flying through the air we have 60 mm, 81 mm, 4 deuce, 155, 8 inch, Huey's, Chinooks, fixed wing and sometimes Naval gun fire, not to mention what Charlie was sending air bound.  Pretty amazing that more of this did not happen.
> 
> Rest In Peace to the crew.




We lost 105 helicopters (destroyed)* during _one_ operation-- _Lam Son 719_ --that lasted a few weeks. Can you imagine if we suffered those kinds of losses in OIF/OEF? 

(*And 400 more damaged).


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow. Thanks 7point. Just..wow. 

Pretty good Caribou link here, with some good history and pictures: 
http://www.utdallas.edu/library/collections/speccoll/Leeker/cari.pdf

I'm trying to track down the names of those 3 aircrew kia in the picture.
RIP


----------



## AWP (Jun 14, 2009)

This is why I have a job. Sobering.

Blue Skies.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 14, 2009)

7point62 said:


> We lost 105 helicopters (destroyed)* during _one_ operation-- _Lam Son 719_ --that lasted a few weeks. Can you imagine if we suffered those kinds of losses in OIF/OEF?
> 
> (*And 400 more damaged).



I know,  July 2nd  we had 150 Marines KIA and a whole bunch wounded, a battalion was taken off of the field.  Two days later, a repeat, another 150 Marines KIA........   In 68 -69 we were loosing over a thousand Americans KIA each month.............  if this was today, the NYTimes would be clammering for the US to surrender so would a bunch of other politicals.


----------



## tova (Jun 14, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## AWP (Jun 15, 2009)

Some more background and pictures regarding this.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=caribou+ha+thahn&aq=o&oq=&aqi=

http://aviation-safety.net/database/record.php?id=19670803-0

http://www.vhfcn.org/midair.html



> Secondly, I spoke to the battery commander of the battery that
> shot down the C-7A at Ha Thanh in 1967 while as a gunnery instructor at
> Ft Sill Okla in 1969.  The Air Force C-7A aircraft commander had been
> told twice the battery was in a contact fire mission and was firing
> ...



http://www.c-7acaribou.com/album/mlphotos/ml_013.htm


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, did he think he would matrix between the bombs?

I think I flew in an Aussie one of those last year, demented looking grasshopper thing that sounds like an old Buick when it starts up?


----------



## digrar (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah we have Caribou, they're getting retired by the end of the year, I doubt they'll get many hours on them this year either, they're just about knackered.


----------



## QC (Jun 15, 2009)

What will replace them?


----------



## digrar (Jun 15, 2009)

There were a aircraft mentioned, none came close to replicating the capabilities of the old bird. At this stage, nothing is on order, or being trialed. I think they have some hired king airs to cover some of the capability. 

http://www.defence.gov.au/media/download/2009/may/20090527/index.htm


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 15, 2009)

Can you set one of those up to jump?


----------



## AWP (Jun 15, 2009)

Gone skydiving from them before, you can modify them to have a pretty hefty door on one. The T-tail is nice.


----------



## digrar (Jun 15, 2009)

Pretty sure they've been jumped out of a fair bit by our mob.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 15, 2009)

That is some photo. All I have to say is WOW!


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 16, 2009)

The Kingair (C-12) is a sweeeeeeet bird! :)

The C-12 doesn't get much publicity, but has been an important part of Alaska military aviation for many successful years...to all the corners of the state.


> *RWY LCTD ON SLOPE OF 3200' MTN; ARPT SURROUNDED BY MTNS.*
> WINDS IN EXCESS OF20 KT /RADOME WINDS 25 KT/ MAY PRODUCE SEVER TURBC; RADOME WINDS NOT ALWAYS AVBL.
> TKOF RWY 16 ONLY; APCH FM S LND RWY 34 ONLY; *SUCCESSFUL GO-AROUND IMPROBABLE*; DAYLIGHT OPNS ONLY.
> USAF INSTALLATION, ALL CIVIL ACFT OPERS REQ CIVIL ACFT LNDG PERMITS PRIOR TO LANDING AT FACILITY. FINES WILL BE LEVIED AGAINST VIOLATORS & REPORTS WILL BE FWDD TO FAA FSDOS IAW 32CFR855 & USAF OPERG INSTRGS. OPERS MUST HAVE ON BOARD A COPY OF CURRENT PERMIT. CLOSED TO THE PUBLIC. OFFICIAL BUSINESS ONLY.
> ...


 
http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/topics/C-12_Huron


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jun 16, 2009)

I fly around in King Airs all the time... solid bird.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 16, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Can you set one of those up to jump?



I've gotten several out of them. All of them out of the gate. :cool:


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 19, 2009)

Centermass said:


> I've gotten several out of them. All of them out of the gate. :cool:




I think car said he jumped out of one early in his career.


----------



## car (Jun 19, 2009)

7point62 said:


> I think car said he jumped out of one early in his career.



Not quite, right before I went to jump school, my unit jumped a Caribou. I think it was late '82. I rode along as an observer. Quite the experience - the green light came one and those guys were gone off the ramp! I remember thinking, "Holy shit! That was fast!"

I tried to help the safety pull in d-bags....."Sit your ass back down and strap in, private!" :cool:


----------

